# ouch my shin



## meni (May 6, 2002)

Hi guys maybe someone can help me out there

In the last few week I have a burning sensation in my food from the knee down to the shin everybody I had asked seem to think that I have a inflamed nerve 
Anybody have any idea what  to do?

(Beside amputate, operate and any other ate)

Meni


----------



## Cthulhu (May 7, 2002)

3 words:

*See
Your
Doctor
*

Cthulhu


----------



## meni (May 7, 2002)

I did and the replay is: we aren't sure what is it? And I paid ten bucks for this great explanation! 

M


----------



## Nightingale (May 16, 2002)

ask for a referral to a specialist.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 4, 2002)

There are many other possible causes, such as a problem in your hip or in your low back. Neurological problems can also produce burning sensations. If this burning sensation is not going away or if it is worsening, Do  ask your doctor for a neurology referral.  There are many things this could be from a simple trapped nerve to peripheral neuropathy (the list goes on).  If you injured your knee the cartilage can trap a nerve and cause the burning sensation.  Seek a 2nd opinion!!

Tess (retired RN)


----------

